
Computer Security Expert Claims he Hacked the ObamaCare Website in 4 Minutes - Cbasedlifeform
http://libertyblitzkrieg.com/2014/01/20/computer-security-expert-claims-he-hacked-the-obamacare-website-in-4-minutes/
======
Cbasedlifeform
This is from a rather dubious (Fox 'News') source originally, but as it
appeared on Zero Hedge it will get a fair amount of views. I guess it is a
tossup between Fox's 'reporting' and the incompetence of the ObamaCare web
site programmers. A tough call.

